# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Muscletech - BodyBuilding Club Athletes Team

## Polyneikos

Την *Παρασκευή* , *7 Ιουνίου στις 18:30*, στο κατάστημα *Bodybuilding Club ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ (Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη 120)* θα παρευρίσκονται οι Έλληνες πρωταθλητες *Σταυρος Τριουλίδης , Θανασης Αττιλάκος, Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος, Παναγιώτης Σιώτης και Γιώργος Ρετσινάς* προκειμένουν να φωτογραφηθούν με τους φίλους και θαυμαστές τους, όπως και να λυσουν απορίες και να δώσουν συμβουλές γύρω από την προπόνηση,διατροφή κτλ.
Ηδη, παρευρέθησαν στο περίπτερο* BODYBUILDING CLUB* στον πρόσφατο  αγώνα της Κυριακής  της WABBA ( 2 Ιουνίου)

Πάρτε μια μικρή γεύση τι συνέβη εκεί, όπου δικαιωματικά συγκέντρωσαν τα βλέμματα....

----------


## sAVAZz

σε ποια περιοχη ειναι το bb club αυτο????δν μας λεει κατι η διευ8υνση μονο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

στον Πειραια αν δεν κανω λαθος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> σε ποια περιοχη ειναι το bb club αυτο????δν μας λεει κατι η διευ8υνση μονο


Εχεις δίκιο,απλά μίλησα ως γνώστης της περιοχής και το θεώρησα δεδομένο.
Η Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη ειναι κεντρική οδός του Πειραιά, ξεκιναει από την Πειραιως στο υψος των Καμινίων και καταλήγει στο Πασαλιμάνι, είναι από τις πλεον κεντρικες αρτηρίες του Πειραιά.




Εγω θα είμαι εκεί να καλύψω το γεγονός,όποιος έρθει από την σελιδα,να ερθει να μου μιλήσει, μην διστάσει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα των αθλητών της Muscletech-Bodybuilding Club




*
ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΛΑΚΟΣ*  








*ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΤΡΙΟΥΛΙΔΗΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσης μια είδηση, ο *Γιώργος Ρετσινάς*, προσφατος Πανελληνιονίκης στην κατηγορία -100 στο 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB , ανήκει και επίσημα  στο team των αθλητών της Muscletech !!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυριο αναμένεται μεγάλη προσέλευση κοινού στο Bodybuilding Club του Πειραιά , θα είμαστε εκεί να καλύψουμε το event  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρευρεθήκαμε χθες στο event του Bodybuilding Club στον Πειραιά, με όλους τους αθλητές του team που σπονσοράρονται από το  Bodybuilding Club.
Παράλληλα έγιναν και καποιοι διαγωνισμοί με δωρα για τους νικητές και φυσικά αρκετές φωτογραφίες..

Ηταν εκει και προσκεκλημενοι ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος  , ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης, οι οποιοι  φωτογραφηθηκαν με τους αθλητές ,ανταλάσσοντας απόψεις και σχολιαζωντας τα αγωνιστικά κεκταινώμενα























Ο Σταυρος Τριουλίδης μας ενημέρωσε ότι στο Arnold Classic του Οκτωβρίου θα αγωνιστεί για τελευταία φορά στην Classic Bodybuilding και από το Κύπελλο και μετα, θα διαγωνίζεται στην BodyBuilding -90 και στην Μasters Bodybuilding.

----------


## goldenera

Νομίζω ότι η διοργάνωση ενός σεμιναρίου με την παρουσία των συγκεκριμένων αθλητών θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον :01. Wink:  Ας το σκεφτούν οι υπεύθυνοι :01. Wink:

----------


## barbell

Bodybuildingclub εχει και στην Καλαματα,τωρα με το δρομο ουτε 2ωρες δεν ειναι...Συμφωνω για το σεμιναριο αν και η ανοιχτη συζητηση θα ειναι περιορισμενη εκ των πραγματων..Παντως καποτε ετυχα με το Σιωτη,ειλικρινης ανθρωπος και απο τους πρωτους που μου ανοιξαν τα ματια :03. Bowdown:

----------


## goldenera

Μπορεί να δοθεί έμφαση στο πλαίσιο των ερωτήσεων από το κοινό, όχι απλά διάλεξης από τους αθλητές, οπότε η συζήτηση μπορεί να ανοίξει και να έχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον και χρησιμότητα. Συμφωνώ για το Σιώτη, όπως ξαναανέφερα συχνάζει στην περιοχή μου, τον έχω πετύχει και φαίνεται να είναι από τους καλύτερους χαρακτήρες του χώρου :03. Thumb up:  Για την αξία του και τη διαδρομή του ως αθλητή δεν αναφέρομαι, αφού είναι σε όλους γνωστά :01. Wink:

----------


## No Fear

Μιας και μπορεσα να παρεβρεθω στην συγκεκριμενη εκδηλωση,εμεινα με τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις!
Γνωρισα-μιλησα με τον Κωστα-Polyneikos και τον κυριο Γιαννη Διακογιαννη.
Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που τα ειπαμε και ηταν μεγαλη μου τιμη που σας γνωρισα!Μακαρι να υπηρχε ακομα περισσοτερος χρονος και να αναλυσουμε οσα θεματα πιασαμε,ακομα περισσοτερο!Ελπιζω και ευχομαι να τα πουμε ξανα στο συντομο μελλον!
Επισης συζητησα αρκετα και σε βαθος με τον Γιωργο Ρετσινα.Με εξεπληξε ευχαριστα με το ηθος,την ευγενεια,την ειλικρινεια,την ωριμοτητα και την λογικη του.Το παλικαρι ειναι απιστευτος ανθρωπος,ενας απο εμας,αξιζει να παει πολυ ψηλα και πιστευω πως θα τα παει παρα πολυ καλα!
Επισης ο Σταυρος Τριουλιδης ηταν παρα πολυ φιλικος,κεφατος και προσπαθουσε να κανει οτι ηταν δυνατον για να κανει τον κοσμο να περασει ευχαριστα!Καθε 10 λεπτα ο ανθρωπος ποζαρε,τι αλλο να πω???
Θα συμφωνησω και εγω με τον Γιαννη οσον αφορα την δημιουργια ενος σεμιναριου και να προτεινω επισης αν ειναι εφικτο,να εχουμε συνεντευξεις απο ολους αυτους τους φοβερους αθλητες,πιστευω πως θα ειχε παρα πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον!!!
Θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να δω τον σημερινο αγωνα,αλλα η ωρα ειναι προχωρημενη και ετσι επεστρεψα παλι απο χθες σπιτι μου.

----------


## barbell

Ημουν πιτσιρικας οταν τον ειχα πρωτοδει και κυριολεκτικα χαζεψα,απο μεσα μου ειπα αμεσως πως ετσι θελω να γινω μια μερα..Τον πλησιασα και ανοιξαμε μια κουβεντα ηταν ανοιχτος στα παντα δε μου εκρυψε τιποτα και ημουν ενα ανυπαρκτο πιτσιρικι 60κιλα.Θα μπορουσε καλλιστα να πει τις γνωστες αερολογιες και να με αποφυγει,ετσι κερδισε περα απο το δεος μου σαν αθλητης και τον σεβασμο μου σαν ανθρωπος..Η ειλικρινια αυτη στην πορεια του στοιχισε σε καποιους τομεις γιατι το bbing σε θελει λιγο διπλωματη αλλα χαλαλι ειναι πρωτος στις καρδιες οσον αγαπουν το αθλημα! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες των αθλητών της Muscletech από το περίπτερο του Bodybuilding Club

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Την Παρασκευη που μας περασε ,εγινε στο Πειραια ενα υπεροχο event.Η πασιγνωστη πλεον,DREAM-TEAM του BODYBUILDING CLUB,πραβρεθηκε στο παραρτημα του Πειραια ,και περασαμε ενα αξεχαστο απογευμα.Πληθος απο φιλους του αθλητισμου, ειχε την ευκαιρια να συνομιλησει με τους κορυφαιους αυτους πρωταθλητες,να παρουν οποιες πληροφοριες ηθελαν,και φυσικα  καναμε  και παρεα,γνωριστηκαμε καλυτερα,ειχαμε και τις πλακες μας, καναμε και σοβαρες συζητησεις.Απο αποψη αθλητικου επιπεδου ,το event ηταν ισαξιο ενος πολυ πετυχημενου Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος.Μεγαλα ονοματα απο παραγοντες του σπορ μας ,εδωσαν μια ευχαριστη νοτα στην ολη ατμοσφαιρα.Με κορυφαιο γεγονος οτι ειχαμε δυο Σπυρους Μπουρναζους.....
 Εκεινη την ωρα ,το πεζοδρομιο ηταν γεματο περαστικους,οι οποιοι εκπληκτοι απο το μοναδικο αυτο θεαμα (και των αθλητων αλλα και των πανεμορφων κοριτσιων) ειχαν σταματησει, και ειχε γινει το αδιαχωρητο.
Εγω φυσικα ,ειχα πιασει κουβεντα με τον παλιο μου φιλο Γιαννη Παναγιωτοπουλο,οπου θυμηθηκαμε τα παλια.Ο Γιαννης ,πριν γινει ο πολυ επιτυχημενος επιχειρηματιας που γνωριζει ολη η Ελλαδα,υπηρξε μεγαλος πρωταθλητης,και μαλιστα ειχε προηγηθει της εποχης του.
Ευχομαι να ξαναδουμε τετοιες ωραιες εκδηλωσεις.

----------


## sAVAZz



----------


## sAVAZz



----------

